# Help me decide which way to go.



## Sir Kendrik (Mar 12, 2004)

G'day everyone,

A while ago I was posting a chronicle of the game I play in under the title of Love goes wrong.... and I have been asked by a friend to relaunch it here.

So here is the poll should I start posting from the start of my writing or from where I am at now or maybe some other possibility?

Please vote on which you would prefer.


The result will steer how I will launch my new thread to be called Sir Kendrik's The Misty Isle Cronicles.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 13, 2004)

Well, the real question is - which will be most fun for you to write?


----------



## DMO (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm with PC: you should do what interests you most.

If you like the stuff you've got already and want to share it, start doling it out in doses that'll get people curious and keep them wanting more.  If you're not happy with it and you're keen on just picking things up from this moment on, that'll work fine, too.  I wouldn't worry overly about folks not being clued in on all the backstory.  They'll pick it up as you go along.

Happy writing!


----------



## el-remmen (Mar 13, 2004)

What DMO said.

You can always post your beginning stuff later in the same or separate thread if people start asking about wanting to read it.


----------



## Sir Kendrik (Mar 13, 2004)

OK I will start doling it out from the start.

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I hope everyone likes this little story.

Cheers
Kendrik


----------

